# شرح واعداد dhcb بالصور وبالتفصيل الممل



## نسور العراق (8 أكتوبر 2009)

:56:السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
وللأمانه ان الموضوع منقول :31:
بندأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بأن نتبع الخطوات التالية
Start 
Control Panel 
Add/Remove Programs

وبعدين تابع الصور وما راح الضيع يله شغل













































































**** مهمه الخطوه هاي *** انها بتستثني ايبيهات ما بتوزعها بمعنا انو ما بدك حد يوخذ رقم السيرفر الي هو 192.168.0.1 وما بدك كمان لحد مثال 192.168.0.10 فبيصير DHCP يوزع للشبكه من ايبي 192.168.0.11 الى فوق وهيك منكون خلينا 10 ايبيهات للمستخدمين السبشل او اي شي ثاني ومنكمل الدرس
















مش شرط انو يكونو نفس الارقام المهم يكونو نفس الاعدادات 





























​


----------

